# Many boston workers see $100G



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mayor Thomas M. Menino. 
(Staff file photo by Faith Ninivaggi)
 

*Many boston workers see $100G*
 
By *Dave Wedge *
Facing charges it has shortchanged programs to save kids from street violence, the Menino administration is doling out $100,000-plus taxpayer-funded salaries to a whopping 187 city workers, a Herald review has found.

» *Hub's top moneymakers*


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Who Cares ????????


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

100K is not living large in this area. You need six figures just to live a middle (lower-middle) class lifestyle. What is people's problem with the 100k fugure? Oh - I know, most of the people on the list are cops, and cops don't deserve to make that much money, even though they probably put in many 60, 70, 80+ hour weeks.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> *Mayor Thomas M. Menino.*


 *Makes $175,000.00. Worth every penny. Thank wu.* *Unbelieveable. *


----------

